# Jewel Sexing



## alfdawg (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm new here so Hello. I have been trying to find out the sex of my jewels. I thought I would post some pics. Sorry they are not to good as my camera stinks. Thanks for any replies.




































[/img]


----------



## davoz01 (Jan 19, 2005)

Impossible to sex from your pics. Males tend to have more color and females more round. I usually just watch the behavior.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

It's very difficult to say, not because of your pics but because they are not showing their true adult breeding colours.
When they breed or get mature, the male has blue spots all over the body and when displaying or breeding turns his throut red, his fins will also grow into a point when he is the dominant fish in the tank.
The female will be stumpier, have rounded fins,and in colour have speckled blue dots only on her gill covers.
To tell the sexes when there colours and apperance are so similar, if the male is dominant he will be the one displaying, and if he does, will caught the female and you will have a sucessful breeding pair.
If on the other hand the female is dominant, she will chase and attack the male and not let him breed with her, he may be killed if the tank is too small.
Dispite the male being dominant he may show some signs of aggression at first, but once the female realizes that she can benifit the protection of a male, she will axcept him as a mate.


----------



## alfdawg (Jan 21, 2005)

heres a few more pics. Still not too clear.


----------



## alfdawg (Jan 21, 2005)

another


----------



## alfdawg (Jan 21, 2005)

another


----------



## alfdawg (Jan 21, 2005)

second to last


----------



## alfdawg (Jan 21, 2005)

last one


----------



## alfdawg (Jan 21, 2005)

Anybody?


----------



## alfdawg (Jan 21, 2005)

Thats cool. Thanks for the replies I got. Be cool


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry for the wait, but if you can't tell the sexes from that description that I gave you then I'll tell you myself, it's most likely that the longer larger one is a male and the shorter smaller one is a female.


----------



## alfdawg (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks again. When/what size for sexual maturity?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

From the pictures they look more or less ready, but I'll have to see them in real life to be 100% certain.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

If they are like other cichlids the females vent (hole behind the anus ... or second hole back from the head on bottom :lol: )will be noticably larger than the "first hole" anus on the males they will be closer in size ... now jewles are egg layers and eggs are significantly smaller than the mouth brooding africans so I don't know if that will ring true with the jewles. gently net then up, turn them over and take a look see ... perv ... :lol: just kidding :mrgreen:


----------



## alfdawg (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks again


----------

